# Pile it highest!!!!



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

How about this!!!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

wheres the loader + Box?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I call BS on that pick. Yea where is the loader.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

That was all in just 3 pushes too.....hahaha. But seriously, I wish we had some snow like that here in C-town. Sheez..:crying:


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

oh man, i LOVE the Red truck and the Red plow! awesome dude!! damn yo post some more pictures of that beauty beast! woo hoo! :redbounce


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

man, i think i'm gonna move to Alaska just to Plow Snow like that LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ghosttridder said:


> man, i think i'm gonna move to Alaska just to Plow Snow like that LOL


 LOL, I have never heard of Newfoundland in Alaska?

It's on the other side of Canada :waving:

But Alaska Boss does have a lot of snow up in Alaska ...


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

oh um, i actually wouldn't mind where the local is, just as long as it snows like that! LOL! and as long as it's in the US of A. hee hee:redbounce


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol.. It sure would help to pay the bills. 
We can use some more too


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

Amen to that, i just get a real arousal whenever i see snow, i mean it's like i'm playing with my toy. money or no money.. i'll be in a lot plowing that stuff to make me a magic mountain  just for the kick of it man, seriously it's what i did earlier this year...


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

If anybody else got any pics of "piling snow", post 'em here! But they gotta be higher than "mine".

Let's see who can pile the snow the highest!!!!

Be Creative!!!


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

*I'M DOWN FOR THAT! WHOO HOO!*purplebou

just gotta wait till it snows though


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

decaf ghost, decaf next time...


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey, that's my pile in the parking lot I do!!! Except I did it with my S-10 pick-up.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Aw man I don't have anywhere I can pile snow high. I just push it over a ledge and down a hill


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Does someone have a loader????  :waving:


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Does someone have snow????  :waving:


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

POPO4995 said:


> Does someone have a loader????


YES and YES and YES again. I got three. (ok they are little loaders, but I got them)



mrplowdude said:


> Does someone have snow????


NO!!!!!!!!1:crying:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Rite now id settle for 1/10 of that snow! (which would probably be more than we've seen all January)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

All the higher with the snow we had to work with.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Another pile I made, but I think this might be cheating.... SnowCAT- T4, prinoth


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks good, keep 'em coming!


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> All the higher with the snow we had to work with.


now that is awesome, just wish you had more pics of that. awesome...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> If anybody else got any pics of "piling snow", post 'em here! But they gotta be higher than "mine".
> 
> Let's see who can pile the snow the highest!!!!
> 
> Be Creative!!!


 Well,... I pushed up a pile of snow with my Chevy, then parked my car by it, so if it snows again... I know that my car is the little bump next to the big bump,...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How about this? This was from last year, though.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

wow stackin with that loader must be fun lol

i love stacking/plowing with skidsteers so much more fun than a truck because you can spin around and are always pushing snow in both directions, not to mention making some sweet piles lol


----------



## Alaskanredneck (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't have any snow banks that big but I got a loader to stack them with








this works good for pushing but does not stack it as well








I actually make most of my snow removal money with a shovel, several people around have loaders with plows but nobody wants to shovel the stuff
I also have a plow on my truck, a plow on my 6 wheeler, a small bobcat loader, a couple of snowblowers and a international load star with a 5 yard dump and all the hydrolic controls for a plow just no plow or mounts

Matt the AK *******


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Snow piles*

Some of these piles are going to take a while to melt,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Snow piles*

another shot of a snow push...:salute:


----------



## Alaskanredneck (Feb 22, 2006)

stacking snow is easy you just have to have the right equipment








this is the same pile but nothing for perspective it is about 8 feet high, which is pretty impressive for the 6x6


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

More pics from last year

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24118
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24036

Ill try to get some pics up from this year on sunday


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

*Here's my pile...*

Hello again all. Just saw the "pile" contest and wanted to post a photo. My pile is to the right (the landscape actually drops off so there's more snow there than you can actually see...

http://www.tahoeworkz.com

Before Tahoe Workz Snow Removal-









First Pass-









Second Pass-









And finally, a few minutes later, the finished pile (to the right)-


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

not a huge pile by any means...but hey, what do you expect for a 1/2 ton & 7.5ft plow.

Buck


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

couple more piles around my driveway.

Buck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tahoe Workz said:


> Hello again all. Just saw the "pile" contest and wanted to post a photo. My pile is to the right (the landscape actually drops off so there's more snow there than you can actually see...
> 
> 
> > Frickin showoff.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> not a huge pile by any means...but hey, what do you expect for a 1/2 ton & 7.5ft plow.
> 
> Buck


We expect great big beautiful piles of ???? from you!!:waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> We expect great big beautiful piles of ???? from you!!:waving:


Can do Farmer. What's your address again??

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> Can do Farmer. What's your address again??
> 
> Buck


Can you spread it around in the garden? lol xysport


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*cool, but how..*



 Tahoe Workz said:


> Hello again all. Just saw the "pile" contest and wanted to post a photo.


Thats a great set of pictures and with text in-between. It looks like you did it by using HTML and not attaching the images rather just pointing to where they are on your site? Is this how you were able to show them how you did?


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I would love to show you some pic's but we don't have any snow:crying:


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

a diffrent kind of "pile" i made saturday


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

this is at 10:30 pm...gotta love waking people up with the sound of 2 John Deere deisels


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dirt digger said:


> a diffrent kind of "pile" i made saturday


 LOL, He never said what the pile hade to be made of??

A little spring cleaning around the barn?


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

SnowMatt13 said:


> Hey, that's my pile in the parking lot I do!!! Except I did it with my S-10 pick-up.


WOW THOSE ELECTRIC POWER SHOVELS ARE GREAT !!!!!!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> LOL, He never said what the pile hade to be made of??
> 
> A little spring cleaning around the barn?


yea, about 20 loads of sawdust cleanings came out of the barn...only took us 4 hours to spread with a 4020...plenty more where that came from, we'll be doing it in a few weeks at my buddies uncles place up the road


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

Havnt seen snow like that in several years up here in the Great White North area......


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

Waste Deep..









Cranking out the white stuff.









Pile to the rear...​


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

few more-









Making it wider..









A home-made neighborhood ski hill.​


----------

